# Solved: Windows 7 Start-Up problems



## PDDET (Jan 10, 2010)

I recently installed W7 and, while it works okay once it gets going, I get the following sequence at each startup.

Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:

1 Insert your windows installation disc and restart your computer.
2 Choose your language settings, and then click next.
3 Click Repair your computer.

If you do not have this disk, contact your system administrator or computer manufacturer for assistance.
File: \Windows\system32\winload.exe
Status: 0xc000000e
Info: The selected entry could not be loaded because the application is missing or corrupt.
Enter=Continue Esc=Exit

Pressing Enter gets:

Choose an operating system to start or press TAB to select a tool: (use the arrow keys to highlight your choice, then press enter.

Windows 7
Windows 7

To specify an advanced option for this choice, press F8
Tools:
Windows Memory Diagnostic.

Once I choose the second Windows 7, it starts up fine.

Why am I getting this choice and why does it run okay once I make it?

Does it still expect to see Vista? There appears to be three Windows OS residing on the hard drive and taking up a LOT of room; Windows, Windows old and Windows old.000. Can any of them be deleted?

Pressing Esc gets me to the desktop, but none of the programs will load.

Since it can't possibly be Microsoft's fault, what did I do wrong and how do I fix this?


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

P : 
How long ago did you install W7?

When did the problems begin? 

Is the W7 from an upgrade, or full install? If upgrade, from what? Please provide the steps. 

Which W7? 32 or 64 bit? 

start > search
type: msconfig
left click "msconfig.exe"

Left click "boot" tab.
What's in the big, white box? 

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

P :
start > all programs 
right click "command prompt"
left click "run as administrator"
type: cd\
enter

type: bcdedit /enum
enter

RIGHT click the black area > select all
RIGHT click "title bar" > edit > copy
paste the results into a reply, in this thread
note: you might want to edit some of the information if it identifies you.

source: http://social.technet.microsoft.com...l/thread/da185234-d63a-41ff-9b8b-e07e50d439fb

RF123


----------



## PDDET (Jan 10, 2010)

rainforest123 said:


> P :
> How long ago did you install W7?
> 
> When did the problems begin?
> ...


This has been going on since I first installed W7. Not sure when W7 32 Bit was released. It was an upgrade from Vista.

Following the MSCONFIG/boot trail to the big white box: Windows 7 (Windows): Default OS
Windows 7 (C:Windows):Current OS


----------



## PDDET (Jan 10, 2010)

The instructions don't appear to work in W7.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

They worked on my W7 box. 

Oh well. 

What kind of upgrade from Vista? Which Vista; 32 or 64 bit; to which W7, 32 or 64 bit. 

When did things last work well? 

What changed? New hardware / device driver; Windows updates; program updates; program uninstalled? 

The more information you provide, the sooner can we solve your problem. 
:up:

RF123


----------



## PDDET (Jan 10, 2010)

rainforest123 said:


> They worked on my W7 box.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> ...


It's the upgrade I got from Microsoft. You bought Vista and they sent you W7 when it came out. Both Vista and W7 are 32 bit.

This began the first time the box started after installation. The last time it worked properly was before I upgraded to W7. Whatever was in the box before the upgrade was there after. The only difference was the fact that the monitor no longer displayed properly. The resolution choices that were there before were gone. Samsung, by the way, insists that it's W7.

I've tried your last set of instructions again, and the "command prompt" isn't there to right click.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

start > all programs > accessories
RIGHT click "command prompt"

Please try again.

2.
Regarding


> Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:
> 
> 1 Insert your windows installation disc and restart your computer.
> 2 Choose your language settings, and then click next.
> ...


What happens if you start your computer in safe mode? 
Do so after your W7 PC has been off for at least 3 hours.

RF123


----------



## PDDET (Jan 10, 2010)

F8 gets the "Windows failed to start" message. Below are the results of the bcdedit adventure.

Thank you for taking the time to help me with this.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>cd\

C:\>bcdedit/enum

Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {bootmgr}
device partition=C:
description Windows Boot Manager
locale  en-US
inherit {globalsettings}
default {default}
resumeobject {490e0e4e-c32e-11de-93b8-eb7769bcd368}
displayorder {default}
{current}
toolsdisplayorder {memdiag}
timeout 30

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {default}
device unknown
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows 7
locale en-US
inherit {bootloadersettings}
osdevice unknown
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {490e0e4e-c32e-11de-93b8-eb7769bcd368}
nx OptIn
detecthal Yes

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {current}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows 7
locale en-US
inherit {bootloadersettings}
recoverysequence {490e0e50-c32e-11de-93b8-eb7769bcd368}
recoveryenabled Yes
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {b93c346c-6cd5-11de-874f-9bc236599725}
nx OptIn

C:\>


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Did you do the "Custom" install or install over the top of Vista?


----------



## PDDET (Jan 10, 2010)

Over Vista.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Taht could be the problem . . are you up to a custom install . . that starts wtih a clean installation of win7. You would have to reinstall your applications


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

P :
As I asked in #6:


> What kind of upgrade from Vista? Which Vista; 32 or 64 bit; to which W7, 32 or 64 bit.


I upgraded from V Ultimate to W7 Pro, but the process wiped out my HDD. Also from V Business to 7 Pro. No problems. 32 bit each.

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Before upgrading did you run the W7 adviser? 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/downloads/upgrade-advisor

I performed a custom upgrade when going from V to W7, which is the only way to downgrade. 


> If this is the case, you'll need to use the Custom option during installation.


\Had you turned off your AV? 
See Step 2 at 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/help/upgrading-from-windows-vista-to-windows-7

I uninstalled mine before upgrading.

RF123


----------



## PDDET (Jan 10, 2010)

I bit the bullet and did a custom install. I now have 4 Windows...the active version and 3 "old". Can I safely delete the three "old" versions? If so, how?


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

What do you mean?


> I now have 4 Windows


RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

If you mean that you have 3 entries of C:\Windows.old, see http://social.technet.microsoft.com...l/thread/a88eca16-2cc6-421c-94fc-f444b9efa889


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> F8 gets the "Windows failed to start" message. Below are the results of the bcdedit adventure.


Do you mean that "windows failed to start" appears *before* this screen appears? 
*I refer to "Advanced Boot Options"* 
http://help.artaro.eu/index.php/win...dows-7/repair-your-computer-in-windows-7.html
See attachment, for clarification.

FWIW: http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/...ows-7-official-upgrade-paths-chart-reference/
Might help you, next time.

RF123


----------



## PDDET (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay. Here's the latest. I did a fresh install and got rid of the first "Windows failed to start" screen at the beginning. I still get the choice between Windows 7 and Windows 7

The difference is that the top one works but the bottom takes me to the memory diagnostic screen that used to show up first.

I got rid of the "Old" Windows with Disk clean-up.

Am I stuck with having to make a choice before W7 will launch or is there something else I can do?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Try this . . Click on the windows Flag key and R . . type *msconfig* . . click on the *Boot * tab and if there are two lines, click advanced and see if you can edit one.


----------



## PDDET (Jan 10, 2010)

Success!. With the exception of the monitor not displaying properly, everything is as it should be. Thanks to everyone who offered their expert guidance.

They should have this kind of brain power behind cleaning up the oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico.

PDDET


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like you just need updated video drivers?

Glad you got ot worked out!!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

P: Yes, congratulations. 

The boot tab in W7 does not display the same information as the boot tab in XP.

Edit: I apologize. I am incorrect about the information displayed on the boot tab in W7. 

RF123


----------

